# S.K.O Queen Trademark Widemouth Ajustable



## Jet Coaster Fan (Jun 21, 2011)

I found this jar that had the words embossed Queen Trademark and the words
 Widemouth Ajustable bellow that. Above the words "Queen Tradmark' is in a fan form, the letters 'S.K.O."


----------



## dygger60 (Jun 21, 2011)

Couple of dollars....any color to it.....aqua.....sun colored.?  Another pretty common jar

    David


----------



## jarhunter (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey Jet, alot of variables on this jar, best bet is to get yourself a redbook and match up to what you have. Warren


----------

